# Shrimpers!!



## foamheart (May 12, 2018)

Da shrimp boat is commin! Da shrimp boat is commin!

Film to follow!


----------



## ksblazer (May 12, 2018)

That's good news! !
Really liked your pictures and recipe for those Cajun smoked shrimp that you posted.

Made it up a couple of times and it was a big hit. Even friends that said they are not big shrimp eaters gave me a big 2 thumbs up on it.


----------



## SonnyE (May 12, 2018)

Shrimp. Yep, another of the delicious things in life I miss...
Shell fish, a no-no for heart farts...


----------



## bdskelly (May 12, 2018)

This should be good! B


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 12, 2018)

Lookin forward to this!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2018)

Man when I lived in Ft'Laud we could buy rock shrimp right off the boats in 40# bags.
Here in Sebring crappie is about all you can get fresh!
Al


----------



## foamheart (May 12, 2018)

150lbs of shrimp deheaded and in the freezer (the A/C in the garage is out too!)








After deheading had 7 pans like this to freeze.







Really nice sized shrimp. Good price right off the boat.







Took 4 complete freezer shelves like the above. Will freeze 'em flat and check for leaks then stand 'em on end and it will only fill one shelf with all the bags.

Hot tired and sweaty. Will think more about 'what to cook after a shower and a cold beer.


----------



## foamheart (May 12, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> That's good news! !
> Really liked your pictures and recipe for those Cajun smoked shrimp that you posted.
> 
> Made it up a couple of times and it was a big hit. Even friends that said they are not big shrimp eaters gave me a big 2 thumbs up on it.



Thank you.


----------



## foamheart (May 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Shrimp. Yep, another of the delicious things in life I miss...
> Shell fish, a no-no for heart farts...



LOL.... you listen to Doctors? I have had 4 heart attacks, I have 11 stints, the lower lobe of my heart is dead... who says ya can't eat shrimp?  Ya know there are a lot more old drunks than there are old doctors.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin forward to this!





bdskelly said:


> This should be good! B



Sorry guys, after the shower I grabbed a beer, sat down in that damn reclyner and it made me take a nap. I hate it when that happens. Woke up in time to see us loss yet another baseball game. This is getting pretty serious.

So I'll probably fry the first batch. IMHO the very best way to eat seafood is fried! Everything else is just good cooking, but fried shrimp, oysters, softshell, fish, etc etc etc... I mean a shrimp and squash casserole is delicious but..... Would you believe a shrimp, andouille and pineapple grilled pizza? Will just blow you away but my arteries demand fried first.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Man when I lived in Ft'Laud we could buy rock shrimp right off the boats in 40# bags.
> Here in Sebring crappie is about all you can get fresh!
> Al



Ain't nothing wrong with crappie! LOL... neighbor last week brought me over a couple of small ones, he was really wanting some of my fish fry though....LOL I have always been different. I really don't care for all the "expensive fish", salmon mackerel, trout, etc etc etc..... I am a catfish and pan-fish kinda guy. Pop always said, if it was big enough to bite the hook it was big enough to clean and he always used smallest he could buy! If you had to do the cleaning, you hated the concept!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 13, 2018)

My sister used to buy shrimp off the boat in Morgan City, Louisiana. She's in Maine now.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> My sister used to buy shrimp off the boat in Morgan City, Louisiana. She's in Maine now.



And you don't let her get away with a weak excuse like that do you?


----------



## bdskelly (May 13, 2018)

foamheart said:


> LOL.... you listen to Doctors? I have had 4 heart attacks, I have 11 stints, the lower lobe of my heart is dead... who says ya can't eat shrimp?  Ya know there are a lot more old drunks than there are old doctors.



Speaking from the same cardio experiences as Kev.... If the doc tells you to to get off shrimp then change doctors.  
Lol b


----------



## bluewhisper (May 13, 2018)

foamheart said:


> And you don't let her get away with a weak excuse like that do you?



Just get me started about my sister. She ripped me off for $8,500 which was her half of the estate debt that I had to pay. I'll just say that she and her husband consider themselves to be Very Special. 

Some people really crave re-assurance at everyone else's expense.

As for shrimp, though, there is a growing pond-raised shrimp industry in Ohio.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

OK supper, I told you fried is my favorite!













Fried shrimps on garlic toast, boiled shrimp w/ cocktail sauce, cole slaw and fried squash!
Add a Coors light longneck. I'd have another one but would have to get up and get it.....LOL


----------



## jbellard (May 13, 2018)

Foamheart,
I’m from BTR and lived in germany for 13 yrs. now live in Bossier City.
Every time I go back home I get fried seafood.
So eat up and enjoy that amazing spread. Looks so good. and I gotta have the cocktail sauce too. Gives it a little kick. 
Cajun-certified goodness right there.


----------



## ksblazer (May 13, 2018)

Great looking spread of food there.

Now you got me craving some shrimp and I just finished off a T bone steak about 2 and a half hours ago.


----------



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

Wish you were my neighbor who suddenly discovered they made too much shrimp.  I love shrimp.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

jbellard said:


> Foamheart,
> I’m from BTR and lived in germany for 13 yrs. now live in Bossier City.
> Every time I go back home I get fried seafood.
> So eat up and enjoy that amazing spread. Looks so good. and I gotta have the cocktail sauce too. Gives it a little kick.
> Cajun-certified goodness right there.



My Pop and I were both alike, we'd set at the local bar shooting the breeze having a cold one and get the barkeep to bring us the fixings (Ketchup, lemon, horseradish and Tabasco) and we'd take the packs of saltine crackers and dunk in it and eat 'em when there was no oysters.! LOL.... good stuff!


----------



## bdskelly (May 13, 2018)

Oh lordie. You’ve done it again.  They all look perfect Kev. B


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Great looking spread of food there.
> 
> Now you got me craving some shrimp and I just finished off a T bone steak about 2 and a half hours ago.



Shrimps are like crayfish, you always want one, even when you're full. LOL


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 13, 2018)

Looks real good Kevin.  All I could do when I saw all that shrimp was hang my head and cry.  Not many fresh shrimp in Alberta.
I must have got a smart Dr.  After my heart attack, he never even hinted that I shouldn't eat shrimp.
Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Wish you were my neighbor who suddenly discovered they made too much shrimp.  I love shrimp.



Its the only way to do shrimp. Buy 'em, head 'em, bag 'em and in the freezer. They can sit there 30 years, (like that might happen), and when thawed be as fresh as the day they were frozen. Pop used to save our empty waxed cardboard milk cartons. Open the top, rinse 'em out put fish or crawfish or shrimp and then fill with water and freeze. I have eaten 15 year old crawfish from that old freezer and they were excellent. 

Now I use Ziplocs but you have to be careful and not stress the seal open nor leave air pockets nor punch holes with those pointie things on the tail. There is always a few that are trouble,  but once ya know what to look for and how to do it, its not so hard.

Still have the connections I think back in the old RV garage.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks real good Kevin.  All I could do when I saw all that shrimp was hang my head and cry.  Not many fresh shrimp in Alberta.
> I must have got a smart Dr.  After my heart attack, he never even hinted that I shouldn't eat shrimp.
> Gary



Ya know Gary, its because shell high are one of the two major sources of triglycerides (holy moly I spelled that!), but for the life of me I can't understand what chocolate and shell fish have in common.

Its really hard to think of someone who doesn't like shrimp. Don't think I have ever met one, I've known folks that were allergic, but never anyone who disliked 'em.


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Oh lordie. You’ve done it again.  They all look perfect Kev. B



Thank you BD.

Now we gotta figure out  a way to smoke 'em. You can flash grill 'em like shisk-a-bob or just quick grill 'em with butter garlic dill sauce. But they lose all their moisture so quick ...... If I had an outdoor pizza oven could do that. But I don't and I ain't building nothing else, there are enough unfinished projects around here now. Nothing really works in the smoker, shrimp pie is oven, shrimp boudin could smoke the finished boudin I guess, none of the gravies or stews are done in the smoker. I'll keep thinking, don't think I'll run out soon. I wonder about a shrimp mac & Cheese in the smoker?


----------



## ksblazer (May 13, 2018)

Shrimp Mac and cheese sounds like a great combo to me.

If you make that up? You gotta post some pictures and let us know what you thought of it.

That Cajun smoked shrimp is my favorite way so far.

Old bay seasoned and rest for a couple hours in the fridge. Then into a disposable aluminum cake pan with some butter slices, a light dusting of Cajun seasoning, cayenne hot pepper sauce, minced  garlic and some oregano over that and into the smoker.


----------



## mike5051 (May 13, 2018)

foamheart said:


> My Pop and I were both alike, we'd set at the local bar shooting the breeze having a cold one and get the barkeep to bring us the fixings (Ketchup, lemon, horseradish and Tabasco) and we'd take the packs of saltine crackers and dunk in it and eat 'em when there was no oysters.! LOL.... good stuff!


No washyasister sauce?  

Mike


----------



## foamheart (May 14, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Shrimp Mac and cheese sounds like a great combo to me.
> 
> If you make that up? You gotta post some pictures and let us know what you thought of it.
> 
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## foamheart (May 14, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> No washyasister sauce?
> 
> Mike



LOL... that's why I always say Lea & Perrins.......LOL You ever tried making your own? I tried once, it didn't work out. Same thing with Bitters. Some things are just better bought.

Nope never put lea & Perrins in cocktail sauce, now BBQ sauce yes, but never have with seafood. I like so I don't know why. In my cocktail sauce all you taste is horseradish and Tabasco sauce anyway...LOL I likes me some horseradish!


----------



## SonnyE (May 19, 2018)

"


foamheart said:


> but for the life of me I can't understand what chocolate and shell fish have in common.



Shellfish, and M&M's.
Hard shell outside, yummie goodness inside....

150 pounds of Beautiful Shrimp!
WOW!


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Thank you BD.
> 
> Now we gotta figure out  a way to smoke 'em. You can flash grill 'em like shisk-a-bob or just quick grill 'em with butter garlic dill sauce. But they lose all their moisture so quick ...... If I had an outdoor pizza oven could do that. But I don't and I ain't building nothing else, there are enough unfinished projects around here now. Nothing really works in the smoker, shrimp pie is oven, shrimp boudin could smoke the finished boudin I guess, none of the gravies or stews are done in the smoker. I'll keep thinking, don't think I'll run out soon. I wonder about a shrimp mac & Cheese in the smoker?


I’m thinking smoke em on a grill matt served with some of that remoulade sauce from the recipe you sent... just thinkin out loud. B


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> "
> 
> 
> Shellfish, and M&M's.
> ...



Never thought of it like that! If I can make the comparison between M&M's and brown sugar rubbed pork I guess I should have thought of it.

LOL... I know a cardiologist who went thru the roof over a blood test till I confessed a friend had brought chocolate covered strawberries over the night before  the test and I didn't to hurt her feelings, right? She was in the "let me take care of you mood/mode" before a blood test...... can I pick 'em or what?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2018)

MMMmmmm..... Nice!!:)
You Be One Lucky Dude, Foamy.
I don't do Shrimp often, because Mrs Bear doesn't do Fish or Seafood, but my favorite is sautéed in butter---Tastes like Lobster Tail to me.
Like.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> I’m thinking smoke em on a grill matt served with some of that remoulade sauce from the recipe you sent... just thinkin out loud. B



These are the perfect size for shrimp  remoulade, they are not small enough for gumbos and gravies (but they will be till the next season when we'll get smaller I am sure). They are not huge enough to stuff or bake, so they are in that nether region which means impressive salad and perfect fried!


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


>




LOL---That's about it !

Bear


----------



## foamheart (May 20, 2018)

ironhorse07 said:


>




I've done all of dem (except the coconut shrimp) and he forgot a bunch too! I want something new!

Ya know these would be the perfect size for coconut shrimp, but not a big fan of coconut any more.


----------

